# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Broad heads

## Toby

Does anyone here buy broad heads from over seas? I looked at bass pro and the broad heads I'm after wouldn't save much, if at all to buy from them. Any other shops I can look at?

 Do broad heads come through easy or do you have to get permits and what not?

----------


## PerazziSC3

yep they come through easy. cant remember where we bought them from but ended up getting like 30 heads and only saved a bit.

----------


## Toby

So not worth it, really? Won't need heaps, like 6 will be heaps so 2 packs. Might just buy them here then, cheers

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah its just the shipping that kills it like all things you import.

----------


## Spudattack

I always get nervous when Toby starts asking questions like this......

----------


## Toby

> I always get nervous when Toby starts asking questions like this......


Safe this time, bit of a bet with my brother so it looks like I'm getting into bow hunting haha

----------


## Spudattack

I'm just waiting for the "does anyone know where I can get some depleted uranium?" thread!

----------


## Matt2308

Have a look on eBay Toby, I've had a few from America and saved a bit, even after postage costs.
Which ones are you after?

----------


## Toby

G5 Montecs, That's what my brother uses. I quite like how solid they are, he shot one goat pulled it out. Shot another 2 goats with one shot using the same head. He has never had issues with the deer he shot using them either so might as well use those.

G5

Oh and I like the look of them haha

----------


## Toby

Never looked on ebay before cause I thought it was trademe for america haha, turns out they ship world wide and everything. These look similar to what I want 

Magnus Snuffer SS 125 Grain | eBay

----------


## PerazziSC3

I use magnus stingers, very solid two blade head, easy to sharpen and have a lifetime warranty on the blades (whatever that means)

----------


## Toby

Found some steel ones from china for $1.12+$4.54 shipping haha. Man thats crazy price

3Pack Steel Black Broadheads 3 Blade 100GRAIN Hunting Arrow Heads | eBay

Are they 125gr Perazzi?

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah i use 125's.

Have tried some chinese broadheads that are copys of muzzys and they are pretty terrible... OK for 10-20m rabbits, just.

----------


## Toby

I'm not much of a bow man but what makes them bad? do they just fly bad or smash to bits when they touch things?

----------


## PerazziSC3

fly bad, very inconsistant. Made of shit metal and are only good for one kill/miss. I dont really rate muzzies either although i did get my first deer with a muzzy.

Those magnus stingers have the same POI as field points which is a must imo

----------


## Toby

That's pretty important, no point shooting with field tips then changing to something that shoots way different at animals

You know those cheap blue ones on trademe? We used them once they just blew to bits when they hit wood haha.

What arrows do you use? My brother uses those instigator arrows from archery direct. $9 a arrow 2"vanes 30" shaft, They seem pretty solid. Never used or seen any of the more expensive ones to rat it against though

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah those blue ones are the cheap chinese ones ive used.

as for arrows, no idea, my bow is down stairs and cant be bothered looking....

Somewhere aorund $10 for an arrow is standard, i just get advanced archery to set them up for the right length ect and good to go.

Reminds me, i need some more. I havent taken the bow for a walk for ages

----------


## Matt2308

Strikers and Montecs fly very well from my bow and have taken some abuse from the smaller critters and targets that I've shot with them.
The Montecs did require a little touch up out of the box, but the Strikers were literally razor sharp and very well made!
With the Strikers, you also have the magnum option which I also bought but haven't tested yet.
Like PerazziSC3, I'm also well overdue a walk with the bow, which will be on my list as one of the first things to do when I get off this drill rig!

----------


## Taff

Any of you guys using rage broad heads, I practice with the 100g heads and find they hit the same as a field point, you also get a non opening head for practice with.

----------


## Toby

Do you need permits to get a bow from overseas?

----------


## buckles1

> I'm just waiting for the "does anyone know where I can get some depleted uranium?" thread!


 or the "whats the best way to remove a broadhead from a foot"

----------


## Dundee

Old pic that possum trapper shot with the bow. Reminds me of the old tv show 'The Munsters'  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Not actually sure I want a bow now, I'll have the money for it this week but I found a scope I wouldn't mind saving for another wee while and getting that instead haha. Hmmm I guess it depends on how well my brother can talk me around as I would like both. I'm leaning towards the scope myself

----------


## Thirdguy

> Do you need permits to get a bow from overseas?


No permit needed to get one out of the states. Didn't even need to pay gst on the one i got off ebay.

----------


## Boaraxa

Iv got some of those G5,s bloody expensive...i was thinking of trying these even if they are 1 shot wonders 3x 3 BLADE BROADHEADS HUNTING 100gr RAZOR HEADS!!! | Trade Me 1 tryd them ?

----------


## GNAR

G5 Broadhead Montec 100 Grain 1 1/16" Stainless Steel archery hunting 3pcs/lot free shipping-in Bow & Arrow from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com
I bought one set from archery direct and bought another set from here.
I am not sure about the quality, but they will be the same.
It takes like a month to arrive.
I have 3000 grit sharpening stone and I made them razor sharp.
I have shot some rabbits with it and when you re sharpen its good as new

----------


## Boaraxa

> G5 Broadhead Montec 100 Grain 1 1/16" Stainless Steel archery hunting 3pcs/lot free shipping-in Bow & Arrow from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com
> I bought one set from archery direct and bought another set from here.
> I am not sure about the quality, but they will be the same.
> I have 3000 grit sharpening stone and I made them razor sharp.
> I have shot some rabbits with it and when you re sharpen its good as new


Did the imported ones work out much cheaper ?

----------


## GNAR

> Did the imported ones work out much cheaper ?


Its around 30 dollars. So you save around 20 dollars or $30.
I made order two weeks ago

----------


## Toby

There was some deals on archery direct so we got some broad heads last night. Were sent today

----------


## Boaraxa

> fly bad, very inconsistant. Made of shit metal and are only good for one kill/miss. I dont really rate muzzies either although i did get my first deer with a muzzy.
> 
> Those magnus stingers have the same POI as field points which is a must imo


Are these the stingers your talking about ? also come in buzz cut.
Stinger 100 grain 4 blade broadhead 2 1/8" X 1 1/16" (3-pack) - Magnus Broadheads

I brought a pac of these but bloody expensive http://advancedarchery.co.nz/g5-striker-broadhead
i didnt really want to use 1 for target practice !! but had to to make sure they preformed the same as the field tips which it did .

----------


## Shelley

Been eyeing up the NAP Thunderheads 100 gr, look good to me, seen some positive reviews too.

----------


## Toby

Got some muzzys cause they were on special got 9 for just over the price of one packet of G5's, Don't feel as nice as the G5's in the hand but they still feel ok considering there are a few bits to it unlike the solid one piece like the G5

----------


## Boaraxa

I orderd some magus stinger 4 blade and some of those rage 2 blades the Chinese ones!...be interesting to see what they are like .

----------


## Dundee

This fella found out the hard way :Grin:  :Zomg:

----------


## madjon_

> This fella found out the hard wayAttachment 28690


Bloody wus :ORLY: ,pull it through and a couple of steri strips he could have hunted all day.Lucky it wasn't the other side.Might not have needed steris :Oh Noes:

----------


## Shelley

Serves em right for hunting in jeans!

----------


## GNAR

> I orderd some magus stinger 4 blade and some of those rage 2 blades the Chinese ones!...be interesting to see what they are like .


have you tried those cheap chinese broad rage broadheads?

----------


## Boaraxa

yep i got 40 stingers and 10 rage... the stingers are good pinged  7 goats and 4 sheep with them ...the sheep had over 12 months wool on them arrows still went clean through from various ranges...the rage,s kind of failed my test which to be fare could be a bit harsh....for my targets i use small baleage bales so they are very dense  first rage snapped the bolt that holds both blades together so after that i didnt try any more next time i go looking for a goat il try 1.

----------


## Dead is better

> This fella found out the hard wayAttachment 28690



That guy is doing it all wrong

----------


## Htown

sorry for bring up old thread but has anyone tried the aliexpress toxics?

----------

